# Help-Health insurance question



## drgary (Jun 27, 2011)

We are planning to move to Spain from the USA. We are both retired and have a lilited income. Since we are from the US we cannot get Spain's insurance. All the INTERNATIONAL private insurance companies I contacted want at least $1200 per month which we can't afford. Anyone know of a cheaper way?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

drgary said:


> We are planning to move to Spain from the USA. We are both retired and have a lilited income. Since we are from the US we cannot get Spain's insurance. All the INTERNATIONAL private insurance companies I contacted want at least $1200 per month which we can't afford. Anyone know of a cheaper way?
> Thanks,
> Gary


Hi & welcome

private healthcare in SPAIN - ie with a spanish company is actually pretty cheap - much much less than that

what visa will you be coming to live here on?


----------



## drgary (Jun 27, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> Hi & welcome
> 
> private healthcare in SPAIN - ie with a spanish company is actually pretty cheap - much much less than that
> 
> what visa will you be coming to live here on?


Hi, Thanks for the info. Since we want to retire permanently I guess it would be a resident VISA, unless you have a better suggestion.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

drgary said:


> Hi, Thanks for the info. Since we want to retire permanently I guess it would be a resident VISA, unless you have a better suggestion.


the reasonn I asked, is that this sort of question has come up a couple of times recently & I'm pretty sure that there isn't actually a 'resident visa' in Spain for US citizens -well, not an easy to get one, anyway

I'm happy to be corrected though


----------



## el pavlo (Jul 4, 2011)

drgary said:


> Hi, Thanks for the info. Since we want to retire permanently I guess it would be a resident VISA, unless you have a better suggestion.


Have a look at this:-

El Perpetuo Socorro Seguros de Salud en Alicante

Best of luck ! 

(I hope I'm not advertising. Aplologies if I am)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

el pavlo said:


> Have a look at this:-
> 
> El Perpetuo Socorro Seguros de Salud en Alicante
> 
> ...


no - personal recommends are welcome - & since I actually know you so you're not an unknown newbie - that's fine


----------



## drgary (Jun 27, 2011)

Yes, there are a number of different Visas for Non-EU Citizens according to /SNIP/ another forum


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

drgary said:


> Yes, there are a number of different Visas for Non-EU Citizens according to /SNIP/ another forum


yes there are, but in my understanding none of them are particularly easy to obtain, which was why I asked which one you had


----------

